# FET with immunes + advice re - survival rate of frozen embryos



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi All

I hope you do not mind me posting on your thread as I'm not going through FET just yet, but am hoping to very soon.

Currently I am undergoing immune testing following 2 failed icsi's - (both blast transfers). So far my immunes have identified very high NK cells (27.9). 

The dilemma I am currently facing is that I have 2 frozen embryos which my partner wants to use before we go down the fresh cycle route. However I am paranoid that we are going to spend thousands on immune treatment in preparation for our FET, then our embryos do not survive the thaw.
We have 2 frozen blasts (3ab and 3bb). 

I would love to hear from people about there experience re the thawing process and survival rate.

SarSim xx


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi SarSim

I have had two blasts thawed (on 2 seperate occasions) and they were absolutely fine - started expanding and hatching out within hours of the thaw...  FET no1 didn't implant and I am currently PUPO with the other one with clexane, prednisolone and intralipids this time for immune issues...

There are 2 ways that blasts can be frozen and I think the vitrification (sp?) method is the better of the two options, and this (I think) has a better succesful thaw rate, but don't quote me on it.

I think at the end of the day, you have to consider that a FET cycle is significantly cheaper than a full fresh cycle and it just might be the one, so it would probably be worth giving that a shot first.  At my clinic, their success rates for FET is higher than the fresh for certain age groups.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Phroot (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi , yes vitrification is a much more sucessful method. Consultants will tell u to go through a cycle again but my advice is try with your fet's. The process is much simpler and less stressful. 
I had 2 fet's transferred on 25/5 they thawed v quickly and took 5 mins to transfer. 
Got bfp, now it's just a waiting game for me. I just hope to make it to 12 weeks as its my last go after 5 miscarriages. I am positive and have no reason to believe it won't. I also have high nk cells so FET was perfect as it reduced all of the extra meds/ injections needed for a fresh cycle. Good luck


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm currently on my 2ww after having 2 blasts transferred on a natural fet.
I've just had a look through my notes and my dr said frosties have a 80% thaw survival rate Which is good.
They also say chances with fresh are 65% and frozen 45%.
I suppose each clinic will differ slightly but inhope these are useful.
Both my blasts defrosted very well, 100% and 95%... as clinics don't tend to freeze anything less then very good I would hope you have a very good chance.
I understand the dilema though as it will be neve wracking waiting for them to defrost...
How long does the immune tx work for? What tx will u be having? Could it be steroids only or something more
One of my veteran ivf friends told me to make hay whilst the sun shines... Meaning stock up on embies whilst your body produces them but it all depends on age I suppose, that and how costly/invasive the immunes tx is...
I'm sorry, I'm really not helping but I wanted to throw a things out there which may come to your mind to help you decide what to do. Tricky! Hope u reach a decision you are both happy with.

Xxx


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thankyou all for your positive responses. Will put more detailed response on when I finish work.

All the best with your fertility journeys

SarSim xxx


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

I am undergoing immune investigations and still awaiting some results before we have our FET. It's likely we're going to need ivig, LIT and steroids. But need clarification from immune consultant at follow up appointment.

It's lovely to hear such positive outcomes with FET

Thanks for all your responses

SarSim xx


----------



## tobi71 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope it goes well SarSim, i am undergoing some immune investigations myself at the homerton hospital, my FS is not recommending ivig as he informed they are not funded or available on the NHS, he is recomending treating me with Prednisolone as according to the NK Cell cytotoicity Assay results from the test i did last month this drug has a 63% reduction in killing, ivig however had a 88% reduction in killing (at 12.5mg.ml) or a 63% reductions in killing (at 6.25mg.ml)

do you know what you levels are?

i was also asked to  have some blood test for a thrombophillia screen (blood clothing)... i wont get the results for this till wed this week....


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Tobi71

My results are :

50:1 = 27.9                                  (limits 10-40)
25:1 = 20.5                                  (Limits 5-30)
12.5 = 5.9                                    (Limits 3-20)

IgG conc 12.5 50:1 **    = 9.0
IgG conc 12.5 25:1 **    = 4.7
IgG conc 6.25 50:1**    = 13.2
IgG conc 6.25 25:1**    = 6.8

50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5 mg = 21.6
25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5 mg = 9.5

% CD3                        = 79.3      (Limits 60-85)
% CD19                      = 7.5        (Limits 2-12)
%CD56                      *=12.9      (Limits 2-12)
%CD19+cells,CD5+      = 6.7      (Limits 5-10)

Notes: ** > 10% reduction in killing at each effector/target ratio

Likely i'll need ivig and possible steriods !!!!

I managed to get alot of the thrombophillia screen done via my GP but had to get MTHFR done privately. Am just waiting for the results of this plus results of hidden c then we are going back for a follow -up consultation

All the best with your fertility journey

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I just wanted to add that I had 4 blasts frozen and have had two fets so far. Both thawed fine. My clinic has 90% success the rate and the pregnancy rate with fresh and frozen is exactly the same. 

Xx


----------

